# >> BAG RIDERS SUSPENSION -- Subaru Impreza Air Ride <<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

A year and a half after building our first custom Impreza kit, we now have two Subarus running the newly released Air Lift kits. We've put several thousand miles on these setups and all I can say is WOW. 

These are available in both Impreza RS/i/WRX AND Impreza STI fitment. 

The strut bodies are short enough that you can lay the subframe on the floor with enough trimming/ wheel well modification and the 'proper' wheel and tire specs. 

The struts have fully threaded bodies so you can dial in your ideal spring rate and easily adjust it for street or track use. 

Camber plates are included on all four corners. 

The new front struts weigh in at 11.865 lbs per and the rears are just 12.455 lbs. This is substantially lighter than the D2, Ksport and AirForce brands that we previously offered 




















*$1000.00 - Front struts are currently $100 Off! - LINK* 



















*$1000.00 - Rear Struts are currently $100 Off! - LINK* 

Shop For Subaru Kits 

Here are a few shots of the Bag Riders Imprezas at Air Lift for prototyping: 





































:snowcool: 

Video of these struts in action: Here.​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Love that wagon Will.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Love that wagon Will.


 Thanks Travis, John was really pleased with how the double dark tint came out on his wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Travis, John was really pleased with how the double dark tint came out on his wheels


 I love the slight contrast between the color of the wheels and car. 

Now send me one of those new tanks you just got in :laugh: 



:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Now send me one of those new tanks you just got in :laugh:


 Should we send it to the shop or your personal address?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Should we send it to the shop of your personal address?


 haha my personal address. I don't live in CA  But I'm broke. We'll chat soon, I have a question for you too.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> haha my personal address. I don't live in CA  But I'm broke. We'll chat soon, I have a question for you too.


 
Travy needs more than a tank


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2011)

98DUB said:


> Travy needs more than a tank


 That's why I sent Will a PM inquiring about doing something a little more custom Kellen  :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That's why I sent Will a PM inquiring about doing something a little more custom Kellen  :laugh:


Sorry dude, I have a butt load of PMs to work through right now. I'll get back to you :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry dude, I have a butt load of PMs to work through right now. I'll get back to you :beer:


No rush dude


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No rush dude


Check your inbox.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

New 08+ Impreza, WRX and STI struts are landing soon! :beer:


----------

